# Cooterville mud rides



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Who all is going? I'll be there and trying get a lil group together Saturday to ride with

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looking forward to going back to cooterville ,but not this weekend other obligations


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Noone else is going tomorrow and its understandable. I was just seeing who all was going 

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Im lookin to do some ridn myself, getn some new shoes this time home. Il be home wed eve, u gona be home john?

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

We gone party down out there on the 2nd

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

O yeah I'll be ready man, I don't plan on staying the night but I'll hang as long as I can with yal

much rather be muddin than on here


----------

